# Relocating to Italy?



## czechpat

I currently live in the Czech Republic, and since this country just joined the Schengen group, and I have permanent residency here, I've been mulling over the idea of making a change and moving to Italy. I have a business license here, so I'm not dependent on a company to provide me with a job.

How difficult is it for an American? How much Italian do I need to know? What is the cost of living (rent, food, etc.)? What is necessary for me to know to live there?

Thanks.


----------



## Bevdeforges

As an American, you're probably going to need a visa to set up residence in Italy. I'm not sure, but I don't think permanent residency transfers between Schengen states unless you've got an EU nationality.

You may want to check the website for the Italian Consulate in the US to find out what Italy's requirements are for a residence visa, and also for establishing a business license there.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Nancy Beacham

Where are you looking North or South? Expenses are pretty high in the north. I don't know how to compare it with where you are, but compared to the US, food and utilities , gasoline, and taxes are higher at least in the north. (Wine is much lower..) We are planning to move and have researched some of the cost of living stuff hoping we would save some $, but I think most things would cost the same or more. Health care is more reasonable but that is just becaue it is SO high here.


----------

